# Forum Forum Help Desk Introduce Yourself  G'day from tamworth nsw

## ashleigh

Hi everyone, 
I'm Ash and i have just purchased a house in Tamworth. I have started a few DIY jobs though have come to a bigger one with the removal of an oil heater. This site has shown me some interesting things but i would like to find out some more info for future renovations/jobs. 
P.S
If anyone wants the oil heater or live near by that can offer a hand I would much appreciate it.  
Look forward to chatting with you all.
Ash  :Smilie:

----------


## OFG

G'day Ash, welcome aboard. 
There are a couple of threads here that might help with the heater removal.  http://www.renovateforum.com/f193/re...-heater-73643/  http://www.renovateforum.com/f193/he...-heater-91887/

----------

